# DIY Concentrates & More ... - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

The new tab has been up for a week or so and we have loads of messages, emails and calls about our new little venture 

On Saturday 11th June our DIY division will go live. We will also be hosting a little get together at the shop so if you are in the area pull in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

Winner winner @Sir Vape

Please save me some menthol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/6/16)

AWESOME !!! Well done guys ! Can't wait

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (9/6/16)

Thanks for bringing DIY to Durban guys! So stoked to now be able to get my concentrates locally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> The new tab has been up for a week or so and we have loads of messages, emails and calls about our new little venture
> 
> On Saturday 11th June our DIY division will go live. We will also be hosting a little get together at the shop so if you are in the area pull in
> 
> View attachment 57164




AWESOME STUFF!! Think your site might crash tomorrow...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (10/6/16)

Really good news! I hope you can ship to Mauritius!


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

it's live


----------



## sneakydino (11/6/16)

Looks like I'm gonna be taking up diy after all


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

sneakydino said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be taking up diy after all


Hehe, I love DIY!!! So many possibilities


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/6/16)

Need to place a big order. Do you shop to Mauritius via DHL?


----------



## Sir Vape (11/6/16)

@Rock Mauritius Radio we can do 

Message you now


----------



## Ridi786 (11/6/16)

Well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (13/6/16)

Thanks to everyone that popped in on Saturday for the release of our DIY line.

DIY Section is now live 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/diy-liquids

Reactions: Like 1


----------

